# Anxiety Audio Program 120



## Fiona 123 (Jan 17, 2010)

HiI suffer from Anxiety. Has anyone tried Anxiety Audio Program 120.Any comments please.I am also thinking of buying The IBS Audio program 100. Is it ok to use both?Fiona


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Fiona -The Anxiety program is very new, but there has been some good feedback on it - for example -Here is some feedback for the Anxiety Program -"October 19, 2009 From Laura B Cheshire England Regarding the Anxiety ProgrammeHi Mike, Just wanted to say thanks for the anxiety programme I am really enjoying it and find I can really relate to all the things you say! Although not yet finished it I thought I would send an update. I found the resource libraries very good and explanations you give are an excellent description of the way it sometimes feels! Basically it feels as though the whole programme was written for me personally! When I get my dizzy spells I just think to myself its only anxiety its just a thought! I have made some positive progress feeling a lot more confidant.On the whole I am feeling pretty good still have bad days but they are just that days as opposed to weeks. Thanks again ~Laura B Cheshire England"http://www.healthyaudio.com/content/anxietyAs far as using both the IBS Audio Program and the Anxiety Program - you can - but just not at the same time. Since it is hard to know which one to use first, you will have to determine if your anxiety is a bigger problem than the IBS or vice versa, and since anxiety is a big part of IBS - IBS results in anxiety and worry, and anxiety can result in IBS symptoms - this may be difficult.I do know of one person who chose to do the IBS program first - was helped by it, and is now considering the anxiety program to tackle those aspects - but it is really up to you.Hope this helps...


----------

